# Voting in the mad lab Contest is open



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

The Mad Lab contest is open for voting!
The polls will be open until midnight September 28.
Here's the quick link to the polls, so you can vote for the brain in a jar:
http://www.themadlab.com/WEBPROTECT-madlabvotingpoll.htm
You have to be a member of the Mad Lab to vote, but why wouldn't you be? It's free!
Happy Haunting,


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Voted, Good luck


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Candee said:


> Voted, Good luck


Great. Thanks!


----------

